# [SOLVED] Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got a new Dell laptop and I am trying to update it to Windows 8.1

I have all the standard updates done but when I go to the store, the Windows 8.1 update is missing and does not appear.

This is an OEM version of Windows and I have already reset the store.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

After reading: Windows 8.1 Pre-Update Checklist | Dell US
go to #9 on the checklist. If there's a Store problem, call Dell. I don't know why they don't just sell the thing with 8.1 instead of making the buyer jump through hoops. Of course I'm speaking of those purchased in the last few months.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

Well the issue is the update doesn't appear in the Windows Store at all. I have looked all over.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

Why can't I find the update in the Store? - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

I've looked at all of that already. It still doesn't show. Even after resetting the store.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

I know it isn't a direct answer to the question, but keep it in mind if you dont get it resolved
You could "reset" the Win8 OS (basically wiping all data and reinstalling the OS, do this from PC settings. I assume since its brand new you dont have important files that need backing up)

OR
You could get a Win8.1 ISO and format and reinstall directly 8.1, bypassing Win8

How to find the Win8 Product key as there is no COA: How to Find Pre-installed Product Key for Windows 8 - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com

How to download the official M$ Win8.1 ISO: How to download the official Microsoft Windows 8.1 ISO | How To - CNET

Hope this helps


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

Can't find the Windows 8.1 update for my brand new Dell XPS 8700 in the "Store" - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community
This seems to be the answer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

KB2871389 has been a issue, but also click on Restore Hidden Updates make sure there are not any listed there.

What Model/specs is the notebook?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cannot find Windows 8.1 Update*

Reinstalling the update worked like a charm. Downloading and installing Windows 8.1 as we speak!

Thanks for the help guys! :smile:


----------

